# Help with ideal setup of my old PG and MBq gear



## beezel (Jul 23, 2012)

I'm looking at updating my setup, mainly trying to get it 'the best it can be' while incorporating a PG EQ215ix ( http://www.diymobileaudio.com/forum/car-audio-classifieds/90652-phoenix-gold-eq-215ix-white.html ) I just picked up.
I'll start off with my current setup, which was put together out of my old stock and a not-perfect install (I just HAD to get it done):
Sony HeadUnit, nothing too fancy, bluetooth. Front RCA and SUB Rca used

Front RCA goes to ZX450 ( http://www.diymobileaudio.com/forum...gold-zx450-v-2-4-channel-white-case-mint.html ), which i have setup to split into front and rear channels. It goes out to just my rear stage which is an MBquart RSB 335 setup. (link to pics and description that isn't mine MB Quart Q's 8" 3 way componet set ). I have it wired BI-AMP, with the front channel powering the mid and tweet, and the rear channel powering the mid-bass 8". This gives me some more control with crossovers on the amp itself.

SUB Rca goes to ZX500 ( http://www.diymobileaudio.com/forum/car-audio-classifieds/66389-phoenix-gold-zx-500-great-sq.html ) bridged to 3ohm on an oldschool JL 12w6.
Amps are powered by independent 4gauge lines from the battery back. They didn't have anything else in stock, and I wanted it immediately, of course.

I have a couple questions about my setup, and how to make it best.

1: How should I best wire my MBquarts? They say "80-200" WRMS on the box. My current wiring should result in a 4ohm stereo load of 75W. Would I be better off disabling BI-AMP and wiring 4ohms bridged for 250RMS? Note that to get to 'clipping' during setup I have to turn my gain way up, and even after turning it down its nearly 3/4 the way up in its current setup.

1a: Regarding my MBQuart crossovers: does bi-amping them bypass the internal crossover between mid-bass and mid? Am I only fooling myself that I am gaining xover control at my amp by wiring it the current way I have it? I can't really find a clear answer online.

2: Would it be worth it to by and run a 2ga cable from my battery back, and then split to 2 4ga? When I finally add a front stage I'll be adding another amp. Should 2ga be enough for a zx350 in addition to my 450 and 500? Or should I bite the bullet and run 0?

3: EQ 215ix: I used to have one of these, till it got stolen. I'm stoked to have 
it back. How to I best power it? It has a very small power lead. Can I safely wire it out of one of my amps? Would I use the remote delay, or just put it in with the 4ga +?

Thanks if you took the time to read this! I've been in a company car for almost 10 years and it's great to put my system back to work!

Here is the back of my seat: http://i.imgur.com/KwuKI.jpg


----------

